# Some New Additions :)



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Long story short, I managed to buy a pregnant hamster that had 18 babies.
Sadly we did lose one 
Here are three that I am keeping.

First of all, a boy called Oreo <3 My favourite out of all 18 

















A little girl, called Mitzii <3

















Another boy, but I need some name suggestions, he has previously been called Splodge and Badger, but I don't think it suits him.

















And here's a picture of the whole litter









And not quite all 18.

















Sorry for the amount of pictures, but enjoy


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow I didn't know hamsters had such big litters! They are all very sweet, how about Cinnamon for splodge?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Beautiful little fluffies!! I was actually gonna suggest splodge for splodge until I noticed thats what you had called him ha ha.

Are the others going to their new homes soon?


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Beautiful little fluffies!! I was actually gonna suggest splodge for splodge until I noticed thats what you had called him ha ha.
> 
> Are the others going to their new homes soon?


Well I might revert back to the name Splodge if I can't think of anything else.
Most have actually gone to their new homes the past week or so, I've only got a few left and some I'm keeping a little longer for people who are on holiday this week.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

*. * aww they are so cute!!! I've been thinking about getting another hamster recently this is just makin me want to!!!!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Superash said:


> *. * aww they are so cute!!! I've been thinking about getting another hamster recently this is just makin me want to!!!!


Aww I can imagine, my mum would never have allowed me to have any more if it weren't for what happened. Though, persuading her to let me keep 3 wasn't exactly easy  If I had my way, I'd be keeping another one too haha.


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the baby pics so cute :001_wub:
You had a great colour range, I love all the different colours

Your 2 brown/white babies remind me alot of my old hammy Gizmo x


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Pinkchi said:


> Love the baby pics so cute :001_wub:
> You had a great colour range, I love all the different colours
> 
> Your 2 brown/white babies remind me alot of my old hammy Gizmo x


Thank you


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

18 babies poor mum :scared: 

all gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Daynna said:


> 18 babies poor mum :scared:
> 
> all gorgeous :thumbup:


I know, I was in shock for days when I counted that many.

Thanks


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone else got any suggestions for the last little boy?
Or do you think Splodge suits him?
x


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow that is one big litter! Hope mums doing well, think she needs a medal 
All babies your babies are lovely  

I like Splodge. Been trying to think of names not very good ones but what ran through head was Dusty, Stripy/Stripes? cause it looks like white line at front or Smudge. My hammy almost got Smudge cause of her patch


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Geee said:


> Wow that is one big litter! Hope mums doing well, think she needs a medal
> All babies your babies are lovely
> 
> I like Splodge. Been trying to think of names not very good ones but what ran through head was Dusty, Stripy/Stripes? cause it looks like white line at front or Smudge. My hammy almost got Smudge cause of her patch


Thank you  I know, I'm so surprised she managed to cope with them all. I was a little worried as she seemed to lose a lot of weight, but now that she's been separated from them she's gained weight and is looking really healthy.
And thank you. I wish I could keep them all haha.

Yeah, I might stick with Splodge, it's what I first called him when I first laid eyes on him  There was a little girl (who is now living with a good friend) that looks exactly like him and she is called Smudge, so if she didn't have the name, I would probably call him Smudge


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Splodge is an ace name. So many in a pile is so cute


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Jarhead said:


> Splodge is an ace name. So many in a pile is so cute


Thank you 
I'm thinking Splodge might just end up as his name


----------



## PinkChipoo (Nov 4, 2011)

WOW! I love their names! The whole litter is so cute!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

PinkChipoo said:


> WOW! I love their names! The whole litter is so cute!


Thank you


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> Thank you  I know, I'm so surprised she managed to cope with them all. I was a little worried as she seemed to lose a lot of weight, but now that she's been separated from them she's gained weight and is looking really healthy.
> And thank you. I wish I could keep them all haha.
> 
> Yeah, I might stick with Splodge, it's what I first called him when I first laid eyes on him  There was a little girl (who is now living with a good friend) that looks exactly like him and she is called Smudge, so if she didn't have the name, I would probably call him Smudge


Splodge rules! 
That sounds normal for mum to have lost weight, it will have been from breast feeding all those babies. Glad to hear she's doing well.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow 18!!? is that normal? I would call him mushroom  Hope you find good homess for them all


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> wow 18!!? is that normal? I would call him mushroom  Hope you find good homess for them all


It can be. Syrians can have up to 24 at times. But for a first litter it is surprising, or at least I think so lol. Thank you


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

wow! hamsters have big litters!
your un-named boy reminds me of a friends old one named Spiro.
:thumbup:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ingrid25 said:


> wow! hamsters have big litters!
> your un-named boy reminds me of a friends old one named Spiro.
> :thumbup:


Lol yep.
Ohh Spiro, I kinda like that


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

An update for you all.
I've now decided Splodge is sticking as Splodge
And I'm also keeping this girly... who needs a name


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she is a Muffin!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestion 

And just because I love my little furballs, here's some more pics.

Splodge









Mitzii









Oreo


----------



## Roselle (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, amazing! :thumbup: I had no idea hamsters have such big families.  They are very cute. Enjoy your three 'keeping' babies!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Roselle said:


> Wow, amazing! :thumbup: I had no idea hamsters have such big families.  They are very cute. Enjoy your three 'keeping' babies!


Thank you


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

No one else like my lil fluffs?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I love your hammies  They are lovely. Splodge is stunning! Well, they all are but Splodge is especially stunning  xxx


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

arr they are so cute  i want them heheheheheh


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I love your hammies  They are lovely. Splodge is stunning! Well, they all are but Splodge is especially stunning  xxx


Awww, he is isn't he, I just love his markings


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i have a real sort spot for hammies, yours are Gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i have a real sort spot for hammies, yours are Gorgeous:001_wub:


Thank you


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Just an update for you all.
I decided to keep Splodge as Splodge.
But I'm also keeping another ham now.
I couldn't resist, cos he's adorable.
His name is Biscuit.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

EmzieAngel said:


> Just an update for you all.
> I decided to keep Splodge as Splodge.
> But I'm also keeping another ham now.
> I couldn't resist, cos he's adorable.
> His name is Biscuit.


O biscuit is lush!

I also really like that group pic with the 1 who seems to have left there leg behind when trying to get to the food bowl.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you 

Also, the other female I'm keeping, I decided to call Molly.
So all my girls have names that begin with M lol.


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

How amazing and can I just say what a fab job you must have done to ensure the health of all these babies!!!! Along with hammie Mum you must have put some real love and care into raising them all up. 

What a beautiful thing to experience! I'd love to experience something so wonderful but I don't agree with hobbyist breeding anymore, I used to think it was ok, until I realised there are too many unwanted pets that need homes without the average jo coming along and saying, 'I love animals lets breed them and sell them on gumtree'. Responsible and educated breeding for the right temperaments etc is different, but if you bring home a pregnant Mummy, that's a totally different situation, and major claps to you for doing such a good job in a massively unexpected situation!

So how many hamster is that now altogether that you are keeping?!

xxxx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

kat04kt said:


> How amazing and can I just say what a fab job you must have done to ensure the health of all these babies!!!! Along with hammie Mum you must have put some real love and care into raising them all up.
> 
> What a beautiful thing to experience! I'd love to experience something so wonderful but I don't agree with hobbyist breeding anymore, I used to think it was ok, until I realised there are too many unwanted pets that need homes without the average jo coming along and saying, 'I love animals lets breed them and sell them on gumtree'. Responsible and educated breeding for the right temperaments etc is different, but if you bring home a pregnant Mummy, that's a totally different situation, and major claps to you for doing such a good job in a massively unexpected situation!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. That really means a lot. I love my hamsters with all my heart and mummy ham put some major trust in me thankfully.
I've had a few unexpected litters before, so knew what I needed to do.

I am keeping 5 of the babies, 3 male and 2 females.

So I will have 7 hamsters in total, as of course I still have mummy ham and I also have an older male hamster too.


----------



## Roselle (Jul 28, 2011)

What fantastic news! :biggrin: I love your pics of all of them together in a big furry bundle. Yep, you've done an amazing job for such an unexpected event. Good on you. :biggrin:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Roselle said:


> What fantastic news! :biggrin: I love your pics of all of them together in a big furry bundle. Yep, you've done an amazing job for such an unexpected event. Good on you. :biggrin:


Thank you so much


----------

